# Sticky  Adding a city to the World Forums



## uberpeople.net

If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three *active* users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created.


----------

